# szuvenírboltja



## Chimenseena

If I wanted to say a "souvenir shop", should I attach the two words :*szuvenírboltja or separate them: **szuvenír boltja*?

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Olivier0

szuvenírbolt (szuvenírboltja would be: his/her/its souvenir shop)
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

As Olivier wrote, it should be written in one word (even if you add suffixes after it). 

There is a reason, too: as the first part indicates the type of article that is sold there, writing it in one word with the one indicating _shop_ gives a shorter version of the entire form - which would be "szuvenírt árusító hely (_a place where souvenirs are sold_)/ olyan bolt, ahol szuvenírt árulnak (_a shop where souvenirs are sold_)", too long and complicated (even for us) to be used. 

Written in two words, the first would qualify the second in a way that it would mean that the shop itself is (e.g. given as) a souvenir from somebody. As it is an almost nonexistent phenomenon, it wouldn't be too disturbing a mistake, however, it could be in other cases. 
There is already a thread about this but only in Hungarian.


----------



## francisgranada

The logic could be that "szuvenír bolt" (separately) suggests the idea, if the proper _shop _were a souvenir. Instead, "szuvenírbolt" (attached) means rather the "_shop of souvenirs". 

_As this dilemma exists, I think, sometimes also among native speakers, I would appreciate the opinion/explanation of other native speakers/experts as well.

P.S. Sorry, Zsanna, I have not noticed your post while answering ...


----------



## Chimenseena

thank you for your help everybody!


----------

